# Question about tips



## Uber45673 (Aug 30, 2016)

Am I aloud to accept cash tips?


----------



## DocT (Jul 16, 2015)

YES!


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

Uber45673 said:


> Am I aloud to accept cash tips?


Yes, you are allowed, absolutely. Do not ever turn one down.


----------



## Uber45673 (Aug 30, 2016)

Ok cool


----------



## UberKevPA (May 14, 2016)

No, you are not aloud to refuse tips.


----------



## Oscarthegrouch (Jun 14, 2016)

I see you're in Reno. If they don't have cash, tell them you accept casino chips as well.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

UberKevPA said:


> No, you are not aloud to refuse tips.


Just _quietly _accept them, you are _allowed. _


----------



## UberBeemer (Oct 23, 2015)

If offered, don't be quiet, you should make sure you say thank you and let them know you appreciate it. Get yourself a Square Register Account and you can take tips on a debit or credit card.
www.*square*up.com


----------

